# Many Dogs Awaiting Homes At Rosedene Rescue



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Rosedene Rescue have many dogs up for rehoming; we can have upto 40 at any one time.

Please take a look at our facebook: https://www.facebook.com/RosedeneRescueCentre

Or Weebly- http://rosedenerescue.weebly.com

All of our dogs are kept until we find homes for them. We have a no kill policy, aside from cases of extreme aggression that our behaviorist feels we cannot work with or ill health that cannot be helped.

We are also in need all the time of bedding donations, toys, food -wet and tinned-, and money donations to our vets. If you could help at all, please let us know! This wish list may be able to help. Even the smallest purchase could really help! ;
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&id=3RL8G6GVUK7XE&type=wishlist

Our contact number is 01922627013. We are based in Rushall, Walsall, West Midlands.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Blue and Ruby had a wonderful time at Greyhound Gap- both did extremely well, even though they'd never been to an event like that!


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Benji is an 18 month old, Staffordshire bull terrier, neutered male.
*DOGS-* Seems fine- walked with other dogs and is curious of them. Shows no malice. 
*CHILDREN-* 12yrs +
*CATS-* Unknown.

_Benji is one of the many dogs we saved from death row in the pound so nothing is known about his background._
Benji has come on leaps and bounds since he's been with us- he was nervous especially around men, but is now a lovely and happy dog. Can jump up for attention but is learning that this is not acceptable. He is good on the lead, curious of his surroundings.

Can bark in the kennel and when seeing other dogs, this is in no way any sign of malice- he just likes to voice his hello! Will happily walk very closely with other dogs, small or large. Prefers calm dogs- does not like to play much. Will not snap with them. Benji shows signs of not being too keen on children, he does back away from some but is full on with adults. We would only rehome to a home where no children under 12 years. He does enjoy attention, especially his ears! Benji would suit an active home.









































If you are interested in Benji, or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be homechecked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## hippymama

hi I live fairly close to the centre (im in Norton canes) I have been looking for a rescue centre to volunteer at for a while , do you need volunteers to walk the dogs ect ?


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

We always need volunteers, especially dog walkers at the moment.
If you'd like to come down between 11am-4pm anyday, and bring some ID, we can get you started 

Thanks!


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Roxie, 2yr old Staffordshire bull terrier cross, neutered female.
*DOGS-* Very vocal when she first sees them. Fine after a few minutes of walking together.
*CHILDREN-* 12yrs +
*CATS*- Unknown

_Roxie is one of the many dogs we saved from death row from the pound so not much is known about her history._ 
Roxie is nervous in the kennel and doesn't like being contained in her indoor quarters. She prefers to peer under the shutter at passing people. Shows nerves in the initial meeting of humans, but is very loving after a few moments. Adores walks and is very friendly towards her handlers.

Very, very vocal with other dogs- will spin, growl and bark but is great once walking with them. Roxie may have been attacked by a dog previously- our trainer believes the noise she makes is to appear more intimidating towards other dogs. She is a regular fixture on our pack walks. Great off the lead with other dogs. Good on the lead once away from the kennel premises. Fantastic girl, and would make someone a lovely companion. Would suit a calm, patient home that is able to carry on her socialization.









































If you are interested in Roxie or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be homechecked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

We had a great time doing a stall at Pets @ Home, Wolverhampton.
The lovely shoppers in there donated £50.00- not bad for a mere 3 hours of handing out info!

Here's the lovely Rosie in her adopt me shirt helping get all the attention!


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Roxi, 2yr old rottweiler, neutered female.
*DOGS- *Great, loves to play.
*CHILDREN-* 12yrs +
*CATS*- Unknown.

_ Relinquished due to pregnancy and loss of home._
Roxi can be nervous whilst on the kennel premises, especially around men. She would need a very confident, rottweiler experienced owner due to some of her nervous issues. Roxi is beginning to get better with men, mainly due to our trainer who is a man. She is good with other dogs, but can sometimes get too playful with them. Will bark when walking past other dogs on the lead- this is purely her trying to initiate play with them. Roxi is good on the lead when told to walk nicely. Roxi would suit an active, rottweiler experienced home.

















If you are interested in Roxi or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs. The fee is displayed.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Samson, 5yr old boxer cross, neutered male. 
*DOGS-* Getting better with continued walking and socialization with them, and is proving to be very playful and happy when with other dogs. 
*CHILDREN-* 12yrs plus. 
*CATS-* Unknown.

_Samson was saved from death row so not much is known about his past._
Samson has proved to have a fantastic character and temperament! He loves attention and fuss, and enjoys attention. Will bark in the kennel for you to focus on him. Loves playing, especially if it involves a toy. Shows no toy aggression/possession, and will happily let you take a toy off him or play tug of war. Adores having a Kong and other strong toys. Wasn't good with other dogs when he first came in, but is now proving to be very good with them, especially off lead. Very playful, even with the younger, sometimes too playful dogs. Will walk off when he's had enough.

Samson is good on the lead, especially on a harness. Fine with strangers approaching him, and will happily walk past other dogs. Will sometimes try to get too them but only to sniff them. Responds well when you attempt to get his attention back to you. Samson would need an active home.

































If you are interested in Samson or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Samson, rottweiler cross mastiff, 3yrs old, neutered male.
*DOGS-* No males, fine with some females.
*CHILDREN-* Good, lived with a 7yr old.
*CATS-* No.

_Relinquished due to owner not being able to provide with enough time and attention._
Samson is a fantastic, very lively larger dog. He is very playful, and adores attention. Loves playing with tennis balls and footballs. Will also play fight, but will settle down when asked. Samson can be strong on the lead but is great on a halti. Not too good with other dogs, but better after continued walking with them. Better with females than males. Will sometimes pull to get to other dogs. He loves water and will often attempt to jump into canals, lakes or streams. Also loves being in a swimming pool.

Samson loves toys, especially strong ones such as Kongs, and large teddies he can carry around. Responds well to verbal commands. He has proved in previous homes that he can be an escape artist, so high fences and supervision when outside are a must. Would suit an active, large breed experienced home.









































If you are interested in Samson or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

*A few play dates over the last few days!* 

We always make effort to socialize our dogs as much as possible, for obvious behavioral reasons, to help prevent dog related problems in the future, to help with dogs that have problems with other dogs, and to provide some much needed fun to their lives!

Here we have Bruce (5yr old akita x, neutered male) and Roxi (2yr old rottweiler, neutered female). They regularly enjoy walks together!








Here's Billy (11 month am.bull cross, neutered male) and Dodger (1yr Dalmatian cross, neutered male) , two of our youngest guests. As you can imagine, they both love being with each other and would play for hours! Both great off lead.








This is Dodger and JD, who has since been re-homed. 








And lastly, we have Alfie (6yr old basset hound, male) with one of our volunteers boxers (Butch) and Linnie (5yr old, Old Tyme Bulldog cross, female. Saved from death row). They all adored their hour of playing in the sun. We all got emotional about seeing Linnie having such a ball- she was due to die due to overcrowding in a pound in a few hours until we stepped in. From having such an uncertain future to being off lead playing with other dogs. Lucky girly! 
















More photos of more play dates to follow soon! So much fun seeing them all play together! :001_tt1:


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Scooby, 7yr old foxhound cross, male.
*DOGS-* Not too good with the initial meeting, will bark and growl. Lived with another, but can attempt to dominate.
*CATS*- No.
*CHILDREN*- 12yrs plus

_Relinquished due to owners eviction from her home. Came in with a 7yr old lurcher, unfortunately we had to separate due to dominance and food issues. _
Scooby is fine when approached by strangers out of the kennel. Can bark in the kennel. Very happy being stroked and touched. Handled and walked fine by strangers and a variety of kennel volunteers and staff. Scooby is walked on a harness and is fine having his feet lifted whilst the harness is placed on him. He barks at other dogs whilst on the lead, but very playful and happy with them when introduced correctly. Scooby is very puppy like in many ways, and adores a run on a lunge line or extendable line. Could do with some heel work training to be carried on. Would do great in an active, experienced home with older children. Scooby is a fantastic dog, and would make a wonderful pet for someone.

***Has a slight heart murmur. Our vet is happy that it won't cause any problems, and does not want to investigate. Will need regular check ups every few months to keep an eye on it.









































If you are interested in Scooby or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs. The fee is displayed.


----------



## lostbear

Sadly, I cannot take another dog - though I am tempted by all of these (esp. Ella). Tragically many of them show the results of wanton breeding. It is so sad - I hope that you manage to re-home them.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

We raised a huge £1387.50 at the kennel event today- yikes!  That helps the vet bills for a while!
A few dogs reserved and rehomed due to the event, and was lovely to see some old residents come back for a hello. To see the changes they've made is amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Max, 4yr old Staffordshire bull terrier, male.
*DOGS-* Getting better with continued walking and socialization. 
*CHILDREN-* 12yrs plus. 
*CATS-* Unknown.

_Max is one of the dogs we saved from death row, so not much is known about his history._
Max is a very calm, and laid back lad. He is very calm in his kennel and on a walk. Can pull on the lead but soon settles down when away from the kennel premises. Max was unpredictable around other dogs when he first came in, but is slowly getting better. This training would need to be carried on once Max leaves the rescue.

Max is very people orientated, and responds well to commands. Will bark and attempt to get to other dogs. Can get distracted when around other dogs, but is slowly getting better with regular pack walks. Max would need a calm and patient home that would be willing to carry on socializing Max.

























If you are interested in Max or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Barney, 5yr old male staffordshire bull terrier. 
*DOGS-* Undergoing socialization.
*CHILDREN-* Good, lived with a 10yr old.
*CATS- *No.

_Barney was rehomed around 3-4 years ago. He has been bought back due to one of their children suddenly developing an allergy to him. _
Barney is a typical staffy- can be stubborn and boisterous, but is easy to train. Barney is a friendly dog towards people and appears friendly towards strangers in his kennel and on the lead. He needs regular walking to keep him happy and calm. Barney is very loyal towards kennel staff and may carry this through to a new owner. He enjoys attention, and is slowly settling back into kennel life. He does pine when left alone and may benefit from crate training for when being left.

Barney does suffer issues with other dogs. He is currently undergoing socialization and is regularly walked with them. However, he is proving to have large issues with dogs and often undoes his training and goes back a few steps. Therefore, we would not rehome Barney with other dogs at this stage. Barney would need an active home that is willing to carry on his socialization with patience and calmness.

































If you are interested in Barney or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Morgan, 5yr old Staffordshire bull terrier cross, neutered female.
*DOGS*- Not too good at this stage. 
*CATS-* Unknown.
*KIDS-* Over 12yrs.

_Morgan was saved from death row so not much is known about her history_. 
Morgan is a boisterous, overly happy girl. She can get very excitable especially when she sees a lead. Morgan chooses to not act her age, and prefers to bomb around like a puppy. She can knock things over in her haste to play. Morgan is not too good with other dogs, and can bark and growl at them when in the kennel and on a walk.

Morgan has a habit of biting the lead when walking, and thinks the lead is a tug toy. She has to be walked on a chain lead for this reason- she will bite through a normal lead and does not have good recall so would be long gone. In her haste to grab the lead, she can accidentally catch her handlers hand/arm. However, by simply keeping your hand in place by your side instead of moving away, she will just grab the lead. By grabbing her collar under her chin once she's grabbed the lead, she will drop it straight away. Any potential adopters will be shown how to handle this problem correctly- it's rather easy once you have the hang of it!
**** Morgan has now got a lot better with her lead biting issue; she has only done it once or twice or walks lately after effort from both kennel staff and our trainer.

Morgan would need an active home, and must be the only pet.

















If you are interested in Morgan or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

*More play dates!*








Here we have JD, Billy, Dodger and Roxie! Roxie was dog aggressive when she first came to us from the pound- look at her now!








l-r: Roxie, Linnie, Angel, Ruby, Dodger, Samson and Billy! All dogs up for re-homing.








All same as above.


----------



## lostbear

RosedeneRescueWalsall said:


> *We raised a huge £1387.50 at *the kennel event today- yikes!  That helps the vet bills for a while!
> A few dogs reserved and rehomed due to the event, and was lovely to see some old residents come back for a hello. To see the changes they've made is amazing :thumbup1:
> 
> Well done! Especially in these hard economic times. And it must have been such a joy seeing your 'alumni' come back for a day with their new families.
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely and successful day.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

lostbear said:


> Well done! Especially in these hard economic times. And it must have been such a joy seeing your 'alumni' come back for a day with their new families.
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely and successful day.


Thank you  It was wonderful for that amount to be raised- we have fantastic supporters who made it all possible. 
Seeing our old dogs is also great, especially seeing how they've progressed. One example is a husky pup who came in riddled with fleas and worms. It was touch and go at the vets for a while. One family read about him by chance, helped out massively with his vets bills and ended up getting attached and adopting him. Seeing him running around the dog show ring was amazing for everyone, especially with how close to not being here at all he was!

We hope to raise as good amount with the next few events we have planned


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

We had a good day at Pets at Home, Wolverhampton- we raised £50.20! Not bad for a day when even the staff said not many customers came in. We took Wilma, 5yr old female staffie with us who adored the attention, but was true to form and slept throughout the day.

















A massive thank you to Pets @ Home, Wolverhampton for allowing us to have a stall every month, and also to Shaun Latham for being kind enough to help bake cakes for a few hours, and also donated his time all day and being on Wilma-duty!


----------



## wba7468

If I was interested in any of the dogs you have or would like to see them would it be possible to come along? If so what are the hours you are open


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

wba7468 said:


> If I was interested in any of the dogs you have or would like to see them would it be possible to come along? If so what are the hours you are open


You would be more then welcome to come and have a look at all of our dogs. We're open 11am-4pm Monday- Saturday, 11-3 on Sundays.

PS. Uploading more of our dogs onto the thread now.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Noodle, lurcher, 7yr old, neutered male.
*DOGS-* Good.
*CATS-* No.
*CHILDREN-* 16yrs +

_Relinquished with Scooby due to owner being evicted from her home. We had to separate the pair due to dominance issues. _
Noodle is a great example of an older lurcher; he's very calm, fantastic on the lead and very loyal. He is a lovely dog, and likes attention. He can be vocal when first coming out of the kennel and when he sees other dogs. Noodle does not pull on the lead and instead likes to walk right by your side.

Noodle is a very large dog, but proves to not take up space in other ways- all he wants is a warm, comfy place to lie. He does prefer to have his own time and chill, so this should be taken into consideration. He would suit a calm home, only pet.

















If you are interested in Noodle or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Bronson, 18 month old male, Staffordshire bull terrier cross mastiff.
*DOGS- * Good, playful.
*CATS-* Not good.
*KIDS-* Good, lived with a 5yr old.

_Relinquished with his brother due to owner not having enough time for the pair. _
Bronson is a lot like his brother Charlie- he is very excitable, fun and has a cheeky character. He is friendly towards strangers, other people and dogs. He can get too over playful with other dogs. He is responding well to training.

Bronson will walk past other dogs, but can attempt to get to them to say hello and play. He would suit an active home.

























If you are interested in Bronson or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Fudge, bull mastiff cross boxer, 5yrs, neutered female.
*DOGS-* Under assessment.
*CATS-* Unknown.
*KIDS- *12yrs plus.

Fudge was saved from death row so nothing is known about her background. 
Fudge is a very friendly, gentle girl. She is good on the lead and friendly with everything she sees. Focuses on dogs, but is easy to get her attention back onto you.Good with commands and does paw. Fudge has a very heavy undercarriage, and seems she was bred from quite a few times. Fudge loves attention and would suit an active home.









































If you are interested in Fudge or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Bronson, Engllish bull terrier cross, neutered male, 2yrs.
*DOGS-* Will attempt to dominate.
*CATS-* Not good.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.

Bronson was our dog around a year ago- he has been bought back due to owners pregnancy, and becoming too boisterous. 
Bronson holds many English bull traits- he can be stubborn, dominant and needs an equally as confident and stubborn owner! He would make a lovely dog for the right person. Bronson would need to be an only pet, and with English bull experienced owners.

















If you are interested in Bronson or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Mimi, 4yr old Staffordshire bull terrier, female.
*DOGS-* Under assessment. 
*CATS-* Unknown.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.

Mimi was saved from death row so not much is known about her background. 
Mimi is a lovely friendly staffy who loves to grunt! She loves her walks and is good on the lead when told to walk nicely. She would need an active home.

























If you are interested in Mimi or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Sandy, approx. 6yr old lab cross, female.
*DOGS-* Under assessment.
*CATS-* Not good.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.

Sandy was bought of someone who was mistreating her and her new owner bought her into us to get the care and attention she needs. We have been told 'she was regularly beaten with a walking stick.'
Despite her past, Sandy is very affectionate and loves human company. She adores attention and being around people. She can shy away if she doesn't know you. Sandy is best approached at her own speed.

Would suit a calm home where she can still be walked a lot.

























If you are interested in Sandy or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Spongebob, 1yr old Staffordshire bull terrier, male.
*DOGS-* Good, very playful and friendly.
*CATS-* Unknown.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.

Spongebob was taken from death row so nothing is known about his history. 
Spongebob is a typical youngster, very playful, bouncy and adores everything he comes near too. He does need to learn his manners and have set boundaries so would need a strict routine that could be adhered to. He is good on the lead once the initial 'walkies' excitement is over and when he's in the right mind set.

Spongebob needs a young dog experience, active home so he becomes the perfect well mannered dog!

























If you are interested in Spongebob or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Gracie, 5yr old basset hound, neutered female.
*DOGS-* Can be wary. Lived with 3 others (a sharpei cross and two Yorkshire terriers).
*CATS-* Not good.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus due to nervousness.

Gracie is a very nervous girl- she takes a while to begin to trust anyone around her. Once she does, she is a lovely girl and very loyal. Gracie does not show herself in a good light in her kennel- we believe this is just her trying to make herself appear more confident then she is. Once someone has sat down in her kennel, got her lead on and then sits with her during the walk, she does get attached.

Gracie tends to shy away when humans go near her or move too fast. Gracie needs a calm, patient home to help bring her out of her shell and to work with her.

















If you are interested in Gracie or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Murphy, shitzhu cross, male, 15 months old.
*DOGS-* Good, can dominate. 
*CATS-* Not good.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.

Murphy has been used to being able to rule the roost- he needs a confident person to show him how to be a nice and loving dog. He has been spoilt thoroughly in his previous home!

Murphy prefers men to women and proves to listen to commands more from a man. Murphy needs a confident, active home.

















If you are interested in Murphy or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Harvey, 5yr old bullmastiff cross, male.
*DOGS*- Not good- doing better with socialization.
*CATS*- Not good.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus as never been around younger.

Harvey is a gentle giant- despite his size he is great on the lead once he knows what is wanted of him. He does try to get to other dogs when he sees them, but is easy to get his attention back onto his handler. He loves attention and fuss.

Harvey would suit an active home.

















If you are interested in Harvey or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Daisy, 4yr old Staffordshire bull terrier, female.
*DOGS-* Good.
*CATS-* Unknown.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.

Daisy was saved from death row by us, so nothing is known about her history. 
Daisy is an active, affectionate girl. She loves human company and is happy to always give kisses to anyone who will accept them! She is good on the lead and walks perfectly to heel. She does love some freedom on the lead but will always return to your side when asked. She does not jump up or get too excited. 
Daisy would suit an active home.









































If you are interested in Daisy or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Thomas, 9 month old cross breed, male.
*DOGS- *Good, very playful.
*CATS-* Unknown.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.

Thomas was saved from death row so nothing is known about his history.
Despite his age, Thomas is very calm and well behaved. He knows his basic commands and is great on the lead. Even on an extendable lead, he still prefers to be by your side. He also checks back to see if you're still there. Thomas is very waggy bummed and loves to lick you once he's allowed too- he isn't too excessive or excitable.

Thomas would suit an active home where he can get the exercise and attention a young dog needs.

































If you are interested in Thomas or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Bentley, 3yr old Staffordshire bull terrier, neutered male.
*DOGS-* Good.
*CATS-* Good.
*KIDS-* Good, was in close contact with a 6yr old child.

Bentley is very bubbly and friendly. He can jump up for attention and get over excited, but does calm down when asked. He does need some basic training on the lead. Bentley can get vocal when he's excited and when he wants your full, undivided attention!
Bentley would suit an active family home.

























If you are interested in Bentley or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Bobby, collie cross German Shepard, 9yr old neutered male.
*DOGS-* Good.
*CATS-* Good, lived with one.
*KIDS-* Good, been around young children.

_Relinquished due to owner moving home._
Do not be put off by Bobbys age- he likes to think he's a puppy still! Very lively and full of energy, and adores his walks. He is larger in size, and has many Shepard traits such as the vocal side! He needs regular brushing and regular walks. Good when left alone.
Bobby needs an active family home.

























If you are interested in Bobby or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Jess, 7yr old Border collie, neutered female.
*DOGS-* Good.
*CATS-* Not good.
*KIDS- *Good, lived with a newborn and a 5yr old.

Jess is another oldie who refuses to act her age! Jess is still very active. She can be nervous and wary of strangers, but just needs reassurance from someone she trusts. Very friendly and loving once she gets to know you. Jess is good when left alone in a home.
Jess was one of our dogs around 6yrs ago- she has been bought back due to her owner working long hours. 
Jess needs an active home.

























If you are interested in Jess or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Molly, 2yr old Staffordshire bull terrier, female.
*DOGS-* Under assessment. 
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.
*CATS*- Good, lived with one.

Molly is very nervous in the kennel environment. She has proven to be very friendly and loving when she trusts you. Molly is very loyal and adores attention.

Molly prefers being the one who approaches people, and introductions are not to be rushed as it can stress her. She is not aggressive in any way, she just needs reassurance from someone she knows. 
Molly lived with a dog, but did have some issues with it. She is regularly being walked with dogs at Rosedene. Due to her nerves, we would only place her in a home with children over 12 years. She lived with a cat.

Molly would suit a calm home. Please remember that nerves can take patience to overcome.









If you are interested in Molly or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Tess, German Shepard cross akita, approx 2yrs, female.
*DOGS-* Under assessment.
*KIDS-* 12yrs plus.
*CATS-* Unknown.

_Tess was saved from death row, so nothing is known about her background. _
Tess is a lovely dog who needs some reassuring at times. She is very friendly and calm with strangers and people approaching her. Tess has shown some issues with other dogs around her, so she is currently under assessment with other dogs.
Tess was saved from death row by Rosedene as the council pound she was in after she was found straying was getting too full. Tess is good on the lead but does need some basic command training.
Tess would need an active home.









































If you are interested in Tess or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

RICO, 6 month old Staffordshire bull terrier, male.
*DOGS-* Good, can be boisterous. 
*CATS-* Not good.
*KIDS-* Good, once again can be boisterous.

_Relinquished due to being too active for his previous family._
Rico is a typical, younger staffy who needs basic training and lots of fuss. Rico loves attention but can sometimes nip to get it. However, he is learning that nipping is unacceptable and this should soon be out of his system.

Rico lived with a cat, but didn't get on with it, so Rico would not be able to be rehomed with cats. He would do great with an older dog to show him his manners and the way of the world.

















If you are interested in Rico or any of the other dogs we have in, please contact us on:
01922627013 (everyday, 11am-4pm)
All potential homes will be home checked, and a set fee applies to every dog. The fee goes back into caring for our other dogs.


----------



## EmCHammer

I love Rico's smile in the last piccies.

Would love to find time to come and walk the dogs again and meet some of them, work just gets in the way sometimes :-(


----------

